# How to save photos for FB to maintain quality best possible



## climber (May 7, 2014)

I read a lot on this topic, but still i don't know what is the best way to save photos for FB. I'd be grateful, if someone could give me some advice.

Recently I read this article (http://blog.photoshelter.com/2014/01/facebook-photos-look-bad-diy-solution-fix/), which said that it's better to save image as PNG file (not JPG) and then upload it on FB as PNG. Actually, I didn't try it yet.

Is anyone doing like that? Or have you any other approach?

Thanks


----------



## surapon (May 21, 2014)

climber said:


> I read a lot on this topic, but still i don't know what is the best way to save photos for FB. I'd be grateful, if someone could give me some advice.
> 
> Recently I read this article (http://blog.photoshelter.com/2014/01/facebook-photos-look-bad-diy-solution-fix/), which said that it's better to save image as PNG file (not JPG) and then upload it on FB as PNG. Actually, I didn't try it yet.
> 
> ...




Dear Friend climber.
I am FB. member for 3 years and put most Misc. Photos for my Friends around the world to see. Yes, I reduce the Size of the Photos down to 18 Inches ( Max. Size of the widest size at 72 DPI, and Les than 1MB. per Photo.)= Yes = JPG file too.
Yes, As every one in this world know, All the photos on FB. or internet/ Web site can be copy and reuse any times with out notify the Owners/ Photographers----Ha, Ha, Ha.
Sorry to tell you that, That are the Truth in this world-----But When I see my Photos around the world in some magazine, I am very proud of my self = make me a very happy man.
Good Luck.
Surapon

https://www.facebook.com/surapon01


----------



## IMG_0001 (May 22, 2014)

I don't post much on FB, but Ii also read that, as of this date, png files are not compressed by FB algorithms.
I'm yet to try it for myself and see...

Otherwise FB provides this page. https://www.facebook.com/help/266520536764594


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 24, 2014)

The png format is best for graphics. It has the ability to have a transparent background, so its good for products on the web too.

Reduce the image in photoshop, lightroom, aperture, or whichever software you use to the size for facebook. Don't expect miracles. Try png versions and compare, see if you like them better.


----------



## pixiewoo (May 25, 2014)

Saved as png files:











Okay, this one isn't really that sharp..


----------



## SoullessPolack (May 26, 2014)

surapon said:


> Dear Friend climber.
> I am FB. member for 3 years and put most Misc. Photos for my Friends around the world to see. Yes, I reduce the Size of the Photos down to 18 Inches ( Max. Size of the widest size at 72 DPI, and Les than 1MB. per Photo.)= Yes = JPG file too.
> Yes, As every one in this world know, All the photos on FB. or internet/ Web site can be copy and reuse any times with out notify the Owners/ Photographers----Ha, Ha, Ha.
> Sorry to tell you that, That are the Truth in this world-----But When I see my Photos around the world in some magazine, I am very proud of my self = make me a very happy man.
> ...



I think climber was asking for tips on the best quality he could achieve on FB with his photos, rather than asking for people to toot their own horns with their photographic "accomplishments".

Regarding your question, it's been a difficult journey, but after a lot of experimentation there is a process I go through now before posting photos to FB. First, there are a few sizes of photos which FB does not alter the image size, including 720 px wide, and 960 px wide. Therefore, I downsize everything in Photoshop to 960px wide, to avoid any additional image size alterations done by FB. I also click the high quality option. While it allows a photo up to 2048 px wide, I'm not comfortable posting that massive of a resolution on the internet, but I retain more quality in the photo.

In the past, I had heard that FB will compress any JPG over 100KB in size, and for 960px wide, the JPG quality setting was often at 60% or so. But through experimentation, I found no discernable difference with any of the numerous photographs I posted at both 100Kb and higher (such as 500Kb or 1Mb). I'm not saying there was no difference, but in either case, the end result looked identical.


----------



## climber (May 26, 2014)

SoullessPolack said:


> surapon said:
> 
> 
> > Dear Friend climber.
> ...



Thanks.

SoullessPolack, you don't post 2048 px wide photos because you are afraid that someone will download it? Or is there another reason?

Now, I'm posting at 2048 px. When I export that photo from Lightroom it has about 2 MB. Then, if I put that photo on FB and download it back from there, it has the same size (2048 x something), but now it has only about 100 kB. Now I want to ask, if someone want to have that photo and download it from FB, is it usable equally as that one which has 2 MB? Dimensions of that two photos are same (2048 x something), but size is much different.


----------

